# AGP,PCI-E and vivo questions,Hi8 to DVD



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

will an agp card fit a pci slot?

Also,is VIVO the same as having a capture card?

Im upgrading to an MSI K8N Neo 4 platinum motherboard with 1GB DDR PC 3200 SDRAM and an AMD athlon 64 3500+ from a KT3 with 1.3 AMD and a gig of RAM.

I want a video card that will do video analog capture from a sony handycam.To make DVDs of Hi8 tapes.

New board is PCI-E 16 and Pci-E 1,also pci.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

agp and pci are apples and oranges. they have different slots and the agp sits farther toward the interior than the pci dlots do anyways.

i am not too familiar with pci-e...i think that stands for enhanced maybe? the last system i built was a couple years ago when asus was just coming out with an enhanced pci slot. it's purpose was sort of a mystery at the time. i think they intended it for wireless networking. my memory is a bit fuzzy. i am curious to see what hardware has been made for that interface. let us know what you find out.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

pci, agp and pci-e are all different animals. The pci-e is the the latest in video card slots and is replacing the agp just as the agp replaced the pci. There is also an agp2. I can't tell you if the pci-e is any better then the agp or agp2. I have the agp slot and there is no reason for me to upgrade my motherboard.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

LvDemWings said:


> pci, agp and pci-e are all different animals. The pci-e is the the latest in video card slots and is replacing the agp just as the agp replaced the pci. There is also an agp2. I can't tell you if the pci-e is any better then the agp or agp2. I have the agp slot and there is no reason for me to upgrade my motherboard.


Gotcha,know what pci looks like,wondering if a agp card can plug into a pci-e slot,apparently not.I also understand PCI-E is 2 times as much transfer as an agp 8.

So let me try to clarify,my choices are pci-e 16,pci-1,and pci.Doesnt have agp.

I see cheap pci video cards that can handle my capture needs.Im assuming thats VIVO.Also assuming a pci-e 16 that has VIVO is therefore also a capture card should I have the proper cables to hook to the handycam.

Would windows movie maker be adequate to load tapes to HDD and edit before burning a dvd? What form mpeg,some are only mpeg2,is that OK,or do i want all the other formats.Do I need 2nd party software,if so,Im better off with a card that comes with it,correct?

I see lots of 'ati all in wonder cards' that would work,both pci and pci express.Now,am I better off price/performance wise going video card+capture card,all in wonder ATI,or video card with VIVO.Really would prefer a used card not much more than a 100 bucks. Think EBAY on cards.Meaning old and new solutions can be considered.

Im not a gamer,but want good video playback on dvds and streaming and good capture for the Hi8 tapes.Not interested in computer tv,already have my dish running through my monitor directly.So the tv part of the card wouldnt be used if it has it.

So,all experince in video cards and capture would be appreciated,just no AGP.This has been a 2 day headache.Oh,I have a 450 watt PSU with connectors for vid card if we go that route.

Thanks for reading,

BooBoo :gromit:


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

We have both the all in wonder and a pci capture card here. I think the picture is better on the pc with the all in wonder but that may be an illusion because the monitors are different. The pci card ran about $50. It has a tv hookup so I can run the vcr into it. 

An alternative would be a recordable dvd player. Where by you could make dvd copies and transfer them to your hd.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

LDW,thanks,good info.

Do both the all in wonder and capture card record equally well? Do you remember offhand what model cards you are using? And what software you use to record?So far Im leaning towards the ATI AIW card,as ATI is MSI and Ive had good luck with MSI products.

Thanks again,
BooBoo :gromit:


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

They both use what ever software that came with. I didn't need to buy anything. I can't recall the model of the all in wonder but its a several year old agp model. The pci one I have is the Win Fast TV 2000 xp by leadtek. It came with VideoStudio 8, DVD MovieFactory 3 and some audio programs. I bought it for the TV capabilities but did use it to record some specials. It records at the push of a button and I thought the quality was good. Much better than a vcr recording.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks LDW,I will look into your capture card,good software with it.

BooBoo :gromit:


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

PCI-E is better than AGP and no an AGP graphics card will not work in a PCI-E slot.

VIVO stands for Video In Video Out
look for a graphics card that has an SVIDEO plug most sony cam corders have an SVIDEO out.
Personally look to see if your computer has a FIREWIRE port This is the best way to go. Most all of the sony cameras i remember have firewire out on them. sometimes called ieee, firewire, or 1394 depending on the manufacture they are all the same connection just different branding. this is a pure digital signal and faster to download video from cameras to computers.
You can buy a cheap firewire card for arround 10 dollars shopping online.
Most high end digital video cameras use firewire to download video.
Hope that helps.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks Pixel for the reply.Camera is svideo and RCA.Hi8,no firewire.
Now just because a card has an svideo port,does that mean it can accept an svideo in,or is it an svideo out unless its a stated VIVO card?

Seems to me,no VIVO then its not a capture capable.Thats correct,right?

BooBoo :gromit:


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes you are correct it would have to be VIVO Video In Video Out


----------

